# Exar Denver 2002B embryo calves



## tnsalersbreeder

Here are two Exar Denver 2002B calves. Both out of a 7/8 salers donor cow Full Siblings. 

Heifer -HSC Tess

BW 74 pounds
205 day 760 
10 month old weight 1050










Bull-HSC Perfecto (P for short)

BW 76 pounds
205 day 865
10 month weight 1100











I thought yall might like to see these.


----------

